# Penn Dot ?????



## nulawndog (Nov 19, 2002)

I was told PENN DOT threw out all the suppliers of agricultural byproducts in the state. The products had OIL, RUST and WATER In the Delivery Tanks. They also found High levels of Phosphorus Is this True?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok these byproducts stop rust because there is a chemical reaction that causes the the CL from the salt mixes with one of the chemical molecules from the the byproduct to create the phosphorus, however this is often refered to as phosphates because of the multiple forms it takes. 


What some don't want you to believe is that these types of products have been banned by the EPA and state DEPs in parts of some states. The reason being is that the phosphates are a higher risk of hurting ground water than untreated salt. If untreated salt is applied at the correct application rates, the byproducts of the chemical reaction are neaturalized, and there is no enivromental impact.

Geoff


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I heard that too.


----------

